# Kubota - Curtis Plow Mount & Hydraulic Help



## ranman (Dec 10, 2008)

I recently bought a used 5' curtis plow to try to use with my Kubota 2630 tractor. I paid $375 for the plow and frame but it does not have any controls, just two long hydraulic hoses. I have two issues that I would like to get rigth. One is the best way to mount the thing and the other is the best way to hook up the hydraulics for the angle on the plow. I have never worked with plows or hydraulics before. I thought it would be easy but its more complicated than I thought.

First the mount - There are some tabs on the frame that are not the right width apart, but I can cut them and reweld them in the right spots so as to be able to attach them to the loader arm and tilt cylinder pin. It looks like the cylinder for the tilt will be most of the way out to attach to the tabs. Is this method OK? A dealer mentioned that I could chain it somehow and not use the tilt cylinders for mounting so that I could plug into thier hydraulic port and use the loader control. That mounting method sounds a little iffy to me, but I like using the loader control. Any suggestions or pics of possible solutions?

Next the hydraulics - there are two cylinders on the plow for angleing it and then two long lines. Where to hook them and how to control them. Someone said Kubota sells a third port kit that somehow connects to the mid port that the loader uses. I have a backhoe attached, which I would like to keep on, but could remove if I had to in order to hook up the lines. Also would I control if I dont use the loader control for the angle control? Some guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## ranman (Dec 10, 2008)

From what I gather, the chain system will work and you can disconnect the bucket dump hydrualice and connect there but not ideal. I am told that the hydrualics will work with the single acting cylinders on the plow, although not very well. 
It seems that adding another valve somehow is the ideal way. Not sure how add to the loader valve somehow or in line before or after the mid hydrualic block.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

ranman;672329 said:


> From what I gather, the chain system will work and you can disconnect the bucket dump hydrualice and connect there but not ideal. I am told that the hydrualics will work with the single acting cylinders on the plow, although not very well.
> It seems that adding another valve somehow is the ideal way. Not sure how add to the loader valve somehow or in line before or after the mid hydrualic block.


The hydraulics will work fine with the single acting rams 2 singles act like 1 double

You could take off the bucket cylinders and make some stiff arms to replace them then use the bucket hydro for the angle cylinders. This could be set up for chain lift, solid mount for down pressure or a combo of both

Sorry I dont know your Kubotas very well but I would think there is auxilary hydros some where to tap into otherwise.

Let me know if you have any questions


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Great deal by the way


----------



## ranman (Dec 10, 2008)

cretebaby - thanks for the info. 

When I have time today, I will surf around for places that sell hydraulic parts, like the valve/contol I need if I chose to go that way.


----------



## Wallace (Dec 12, 2008)

As a tractor dealer you can do 1 of 3 ways...
Buy a diverter valve for you tractor which in a nut shell will allow you to keep you hand on the loader joystick and work all your functions without removing you hand from the joystick, cost about $850.00 and about 3 hours to install this will also allow you to ad say a 4 in 1 bucket or a log grapple down the road.
(this by far is the best way)

Second option is to run hydraulic hoses up from the rear ports and use your aux remotes to angle it the only disadavantage to this is now you have to set the plow down take your hand off the joystick and grab you aux lever to activate the power angle. ( about $450 in hydraulic hoses)

#rd way is just like some one else mentioned.. you remove the lower pins from you tilt cylinders unhook one hydraulic hose from the rod(chrome) side of the cylinder and one hose from the painted side (barrel) then you couple the 2 hoses to the lines coming from the plow cylinders.
You will also need to weld a hook on your touque tube and that will keep the plow from rolling forward when you lift the loader up. (costs about $150.00)

If you have any question just give me a call..
Rick Wallace 
Wallace Tractor and Equipment
570-689-7494


----------

